# I need a watermelon wine recipe



## Donatelo (Jun 28, 2019)

Here in Oklahoma watermelons are sweet this year. Lots of rain has blessed us. Anyone have a favorite watermelon wine recipe.?


----------



## salcoco (Jun 29, 2019)

https://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp try here


----------



## Donatelo (Jun 29, 2019)

OK, from what I have gathered, watermelon wine is difficult to make and often turns out yukky. Thanks for all your advise.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 29, 2019)

I only know of one person who has made good watermelon wine. Very cold fermentation is the key, I believe.


----------



## Jon Jones (Feb 5, 2020)

I know this is of no use, but I attempted watermelon wine, after 3 months it was not looking to good, and the liquid was super thick, I ended up discarding it


----------



## LoraMoser27 (Feb 10, 2020)

Here one of my fav wm recipe below:

#14 (ish)lb watermelon cubed up
#10lb strawberries
#10lb sugar
water to 5 gallons
1/2tbls Nutrient
1/2tbls Energizer
Montrachet Yeast
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cubed watermelon and put in a nylon bag and put in primary. Put all juice from cutting into primary also.

Halved the strawberries and put in a different nylon bag and let sit.

Dissolved the sugar in ~1-2gallons of water.

Added water, nutrient, energizer to primary

Used some of that solution to do a starter of the yeast and pitched when bubbly.

Let it sit until clear.


----------

